
Kevin Rose's New Startup: Pownce - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/27/kevin-roses-new-startup-pownce/
======
dawie
Doesn't look earth shattering to me. Facebook can do all this stuff

~~~
byrneseyeview
True, but Kevin Rose hasn't given it his 100% disinterested, totally
nonbiased, wildly positive appraisal yet:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1_YoG7lqI4>

------
Psyonic
Crazy. How one can manage 3 startup's at once is beyond me. I guess at this
point Digg doesn't require much effort though.

------
namwob
does anyone have an invite code so I can try this out?

